# Canario en la mina: El Corte Inglés anuncia cierres masivos por España



## Decimus (7 Jun 2022)

que dios nos pille confesados









El Corte Inglés sigue con la reestructuración del negocio: dice adiós a Serrano 52 y pone a la venta dos tiendas en Andalucía


El Corte Inglés continúa con la reestructuración de su negocio y este martes se ha conocido el cierre del establecimiento de la compañía situado en el número 52 de la madrileña calle Serrano y la puesta a la venta de un local en Sevilla y de otro en Córdoba, según han confirmado a 20minutos...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## polnet (7 Jun 2022)

Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…


----------



## Charlatan (7 Jun 2022)

es el progreso amigos............   
los trabajadores.........al carrer........
la que se la chupaba al jefe para trepar.........al carrer..........

los comercios de alrededor...........al carrer..............


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



ECI vendió *por un tubo* en los 80.

De ahí partió un lento e ininterrumpido declive.


----------



## Tercios (7 Jun 2022)

Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.

(Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)

(Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Jun 2022)

Ni canario ni pollas en vinagre, hace ya muchos meses que eso estaba más que planificado.... El Corte Inglés ese tiene unas ineficiencias y duplicidades desde que absorbió Hipercor y Galerías Preciados que lo raro que no hiciera limpia antes....


----------



## pepeluismi (7 Jun 2022)

Y quién se lo va a comprar? Aliexpress?
Quién quiere locales?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jun 2022)

¡El de la calle Serrano!

Se nos suicida @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Jun 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.

Voy bastante al de Serrano 52 porque es el único que tiene marcas top que me gustan y siempre esta vacío, estuve en Parque Sur la semana pasada y muerto, ni un solo cliente a las 8 de la tarde.

Marcó una era, sus clientes mas fieles ya estan muertos o pidiendo pista hacia el cielo.


----------



## Karlb (7 Jun 2022)

El recorte inglés.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Jun 2022)

Van a cerrar mas :









El Corte Inglés también cerrará un centro de la Gran Vía de Bilbao este verano


La clausura está programada para agosto. También ha anunciado que echa el cierre en los madrileños de La Vaguada y Parquesur




www.larazon.es


----------



## Akira. (7 Jun 2022)

Pues para que cierre el de Serrano 52 la cosa tiene que esta bien jodida.


----------



## Snowball (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerda Slavia Ucrania y aplaude cuando te digan


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.
> 
> Voy bastante al de Serrano 52 porque es el único que tiene marcas top que me gustan y siempre esta vacío, estuve en Parque Sur la semana pasada y muerto, ni un solo cliente a las 8 de la tarde.
> 
> Marcó una era, sus clientes mas fieles ya estan muertos o pidiendo pista hacia el cielo.



Si lo de Parquesur ha sido acojonante de no poder entrar hace años a desde hace poco a no haber nadie.
Lo q era el eci antes a lo q es ahora.
Se han cargado la empresa.
Me da un poco de pena como la caída de galerías preciados los Vips


----------



## Karlb (7 Jun 2022)

El Corte Inglés de Parqursur servía para cruzar por el y atajar de un pasilo a otro del centro comercial. El del Bercial era un desierto hace años, no sé ahora.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jun 2022)

El de Serrano, ni más ni menos...

Buenos tiempos que vivir para un espíritu curioso.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Jun 2022)

Aldeanos comunistas rabiando porque no tienen uno de estos en su puta aldea.
Yo voy al de la madrileña calle Goya, al de Callao, al de Princesa y no digamos Castellana, y están siempre llenos y con mercancía que puedes comprar y cambiar sin las malas caras y condiciones de Almacenes Paco, S.A.

Da gusto comprar ahí, y encima con aire acondicionado a tope, al contrario que en los cutres Almacenes Paco...

Edito: y los tranquilos almacenes del Corte Inglés en Arapiles.


----------



## polnet (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)



La guerra con los yankis no son sólo sus militares o su cultura, aceptamos que nos pongan a nuestros gobernantes y que sus empresas no paguen impuestos, pues a joderse…


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jun 2022)

Ya era hora


----------



## PASEANTE (7 Jun 2022)

Los fallos de ECI han sido dos y bien claros, dejando a parte que son los empresarios Paco palilleros casposos de hace 50 años, por lo que la caída se veía venir, pero en resumen dos cosas lo mataron, el primero que no se internacionalizaron, hoy podrían ser como Telefónica o Banco Santander del retail por toda Sudamerica, Mejico y parte de Europa, se pensaron que con el mercado local les bastaba, pero eso hasta cierto punto mira... podrían haberlo resuelto, difícil, pero podrían, pero el segundo ha sido la pésima y nula adaptación al mundo online, a día de hoy llevan por ejemplo meses con la tarjeta de pago en móviles android que no funciona y con un servicio online de pena.

Lo dije hace siglos, jamás debieron salir de las zonas pijas y deberían haber quedado como super de elite, pero no.. se pusieron a abrir macro centros en Carabanchel y Leganés y hoy día compiten ya hasta con Carrefour, bastante lamentable

A todos los directivos endogámicos pijos cabezudos con caras deformes que dirigen eso, pues habría que lincharlos.. ni con masters en Stanford lo vieron venir, está claro que son unos negados, deberían vender y dejar paso a una directiva que intente salvar los muebles, a este paso nadie se va a querer quedar con semejante monstruo con semejante pasivo y falta de liquidez, solo pagar las facturas de la luz y los sueldos debe ser ya de milagro contable al ritmo que van...


----------



## -carrancas (7 Jun 2022)

el miserable del op abandona el subforo de la guerra y viene aqui a denunciar los efectos de las autosanciones que el apoya


----------



## PANADERO DESCONOCIDO (7 Jun 2022)

* El Corte Inglés anuncia cierres masivos por España*

¿o *en* España?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Jun 2022)

guanos días


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)



por lo menos podrás compartir los gusanos en tu (ex)casa en compañía de Mutombo, Moha y su asistenta Charo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)



Olvidaste especificar que el aceite en el que freiremos los gusanos sera de soja, el de oliva virgen extra sera para Guillermito Puertas...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (7 Jun 2022)

La caída de ECI lleva rulando por foros y mentideros no menos de 20 años.

Desde luego lo que resulta imperdonable de esa empresa es que no viesen venir el monstruo en que se estaba convirtiendo Amazon.

Hace años tendrían que haber creado una web para venta online decente y pasaron.

¿Para que coño sirve una directiva si no sabe prever estas cosas?

Espero que sigan aguantando por el bien de empleados y familias que dependen de ECI


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Jun 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> El de Serrano, ni más ni menos...
> 
> Buenos tiempos que vivir para un espíritu curioso.



ya no hay rusos ni chinos asi que no se a quien les va a vender, quiere ponerlo ahora en el de mujer, que esta un poco mas alla en la otra acera, no se de donde va a sacar el sitio, del edificio de oficinas que esta encima de la relojeria quiza.


----------



## DonCrisis (7 Jun 2022)

Pero esto era parte de su plan de restructuración de hace años.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El recorte inglés.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> La caída de ECI lleva rulando por foros y mentideros no menos de 20 años.
> 
> Desde luego lo que resulta imperdonable de esa empresa es que no viesen venir el monstruo en que se estaba convirtiendo Amazon.
> 
> ...



yo entro, veo que no hay casi hombres trabajando alli y me salgo, puede que una plantilla un poco mas paritaria ayudase a las ventas, por lo menos yo les compraria mas.


----------



## Octubrista (7 Jun 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Y quién se lo va a comprar? Aliexpress?
> Quién quiere locales?



La industria okupa, que no son pocos.


----------



## Chuchus (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá cierre esa panda de explotadores y morosos......


----------



## gester (7 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Pues para que cierre el de Serrano 52 la cosa tiene que esta bien jodida.



Serrano es una zona bien. Si los pijos no les compran ..... No les van a comprar los obreros. La clase media no existe y por lo tanto tampoco puede comprar


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Jun 2022)

Una verdadera pena.

Los rojazos del foro lo celebrarán y lo llamarán casposo y tal, pero cualquiera con un dedo más de frente verá que no tendremos Corte Inglés y seremos felices... yendo al chino de mierda o al paki a comprar. Porque no tenemos PIB per capita para más.

Disfrutemos del socialismo. Todos pobres y aplaudiendo a las 8.


----------



## agroman (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Yo no daria por muerto a ECI....ten en cuenta que el que TUBO, RETUBO


----------



## el segador (7 Jun 2022)

el eci era un dinosaurio del siglo pasado, no ha sabido o no ha querido adaptar su modelo de negocio, estaba descontado que no le iba a ir nada bien, con lo que fue el eci, prestamisma para el mismisimo estado.


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bizarroff (7 Jun 2022)

Cada día que pasa parte de su potencial clientela se va de vacaciones al tanatorio. Estos antes de 2030 es un nuevo Galerias Preciados.


----------



## amanciortera (7 Jun 2022)

se ve que el opus se ha cansado de financiarles


----------



## Gorkako (7 Jun 2022)

No pacha nada, me ha dicho Tuquis que vamos a todo rabo!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Jun 2022)

¡A ejercer!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Jun 2022)

Pues a mi que el ECI me encanta. Ir a comprar algo allí y pagarlo en veces con la tarjeta del corte inglés me hace sentir menos pobre


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)

Espero que los que cierren. Los derriban y vuelvan.a reconstruir los magníficos edificios que había antes


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Jun 2022)

Lo tendrían que haber hecho hace mucho pero que mucho tiempo. Y a Mercadona no creo que le falte mucho para hacer reajustes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Jun 2022)

No quiero ni imaginar lo que pagarán de electricidad hoy en día en sus centros.

Todos los costes de mantener un centro abierto suben, y cada vez hay menos margen en las ventas. Su suerte está echada.

Y con respecto a Amazon, veríamos donde estarían si no cotizaran en bolsa y tuvieran que vivir exclusivamente de las ventas. Yo nunca compro en Amazon, me da asco por ser un destructor de empresas mediante competencia desleal.


----------



## Guillotin (7 Jun 2022)

Nunca me gustaron los trabajadores que te atendían, si fuese hipy diría que me transmitían malas vibraciones, seguro que era por el mal rollo que había entre ellos.


----------



## Felipe Juan Froilan (7 Jun 2022)

Normal. Ya no hay clase media, nadie paga el doble por nada sólo por tener a un pipiolo vestido de traje detrás de él contándole las maravillas del producto. Hace años todavía había gente que pagaba el plus del corte inglés porque si el producto salía malo no ponían pegas para devolverlo, pero en ese ámbito hace ya años que la competencia tomó buena nota. 

Y bueno, luego está el tema de que pese a arrastrar problemas económicos desde hace tiempo, siguen comportándose como si cagasen lingotes de oro. Hace meses fui a un centro (Marineda, en A Coruña), que lo habían reconvertido en outlet. Un local acojonante, de 3 o 4 plantas integrado en un centro comercial. Pues bien, tenían una de las plantas CERRADA, y en la última habían puesto un "outlet" que parecía un mercadillo benéfico, cuatro cosas mal puestas de menaje, papelería, juguetes... Entre toda la mercancía que había a la venta, no sumaría ni una semana de alquiler del local. Así estuvieron meses, hasta que se dignaron a abrir de nuevo la primera con un outlet de ropa. La última planta sigue siendo un baratillo extraño que no creo que venda ni para lo que consume de luz. Al menos tuvieron cabeza y en la planta baja dejaron el hipercor y los corner de perfumería, que será lo que paga las facturas.

No se puede tener uno de los mejores locales comerciales de la ciudad (Si no el mejor) y tener una planta cerrada y otra dando pena. No puedes, porque además de dar una impresión de mierda, estás perdiendo una fortuna, bien pagando un alquiler, bien perdiendo el alquiler que le podrías sacar si fuese tuyo. Luego las cuentas no salen, coño, cómo van a salir? Siguen pensando que son dios, que son la misma empresa que consiguió tener su propia entrada al metro en el centro de Madrid, y no, no lo son. No se dan cuenta de que ahora tienen COMPETENCIA y que ya no se pueden atar los perros con longanizas.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Los fallos de ECI han sido dos y bien claros, dejando a parte que son los empresarios Paco palilleros casposos de hace 50 años, por lo que la caída se veía venir, pero en resumen dos cosas lo mataron, el primero que no se internacionalizaron, hoy podrían ser como Telefónica o Banco Santander del retail por toda Sudamerica, Mejico y parte de Europa, se pensaron que con el mercado local les bastaba, pero eso hasta cierto punto mira... podrían haberlo resuelto, difícil, pero podrían, pero el segundo ha sido la pésima y nula adaptación al mundo online, ha día de hoy llevan por ejemplo meses con la tarjeta de pago en móviles android que no funciona y con un servicio online de pena.
> 
> Lo dije hace siglos, jamás debieron salir de las zonas pijas y deberían haber quedado como super de elite, pero no.. se pusieron a abrir macro centros en Carabanchel y Leganés y hoy día compiten ya hasta con Carrefour, bastante lamentable
> 
> A todos los directivos endogámicos pijos cabezudos con caras deformes que dirigen eso, pues habría que lincharlos.. ni con masters en Stanford lo vieron venir, está claro que son unos negados, deberían vender y dejar paso a una directiva que intente salvar los muebles, a este paso nadie se va a querer quedar con semejante monstruo con semejante pasivo y falta de liquidez, solo pagar las facturas de la luz y los sueldos debe ser ya de milagro contable al ritmo que van...



El Corte inglés la cagó al no expandirse a otros países como hizo Zara. Tendrían que haber abierto tiendas en Latinoamérica, golfo Pérsico,incluso China o Rusia. Y se centró en abrir en ciudades medianas, nuevos barrios del extrarradio de las afueras de Madrid o centros comerciales en plena Burbuja.

Otra cagada importante. Cuando el comercio online empezó. Tendría que haber invertido allí y desarrollarlo. Con toda la logística,centros que tienen por toda España y fama de devoluciones. Habrían sido un serio competidor de Amazon y AliExpress en España.

Y no hablemos. Que sigan la con estética y forma de comercio más propio de los 80 que del 2022. Y eso a los jóvenes no les atraen.


----------



## koul (7 Jun 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Aldeanos comunistas rabiando porque no tienen uno de estos en su puta aldea.
> Yo voy al de la madrileña calle Goya, al de Callao, al de Princesa y no digamos Castellana, y están siempre llenos y con mercancía que puedes comprar y cambiar sin las malas caras y condiciones de Almacenes Paco, S.A.
> 
> Da gusto comprar ahí, y encima con aire acondicionado a tope, al contrario que en los cutres Almacenes Paco...
> ...



Por qué nos demuestras ya en la primera frase tu indigencia intelectual y fanatismo? 
Eres sunormalARIO?


----------



## Don Vito (7 Jun 2022)

Eddy tenía razón


----------



## Santutxu (7 Jun 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Van a cerrar mas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ese no es centro comercial principal, ese un local de varios pisos que hay enfrente, donde hace años mandaron las secciones de tecnología y electrónica, libros y música, y la tienda Samsung del edificio principal, y ahora retornan al principio, supongo que querrán ahorrarse el alquiler, o vender el edificio, si es suyo, que no lo sé.

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gester (7 Jun 2022)

La clase media la han dinamitado y eso es lo que mantenía la mayor parte del consumo. Ahora quieren que gente que cobra en cacahuetes que se deja el 80% del sueldo en alquiler/ hipoteca, con los precios de la luz y alimentos en ascensión infinita vaya a dejarse 30 € en una camiseta, además fábricada en China.


----------



## mol (7 Jun 2022)

Sin clase media sana es lo que hay.


----------



## malibux (7 Jun 2022)

Es una pena, porque el cierre de los ECI suele ir asociado a la proliferación en la zona de las típicas cadenas clónicas no españolas que podemos ver en cualquier sitio. Pero también es verdad que su valor diferenciador se ha ido diluyendo. Yo compro bastantes cosas allí, pero ya no tiene la ventaja de poder devolverlo sin miramientos. No sé, es una pena, pero salvo que den un giro estratégico, van a irse al guano poco a poco. 

Se me ocurre una idea algo loca y seguramente sin sentido: podrían dejar una planta de restauración molona para que la gente fuera a cenar (como la de Callao) y el resto de plantas tenerlas simplemente de almacén logístico pero en el puto centro de la ciudad. Así los repartos de productos de todo tipo podrían ser en el mismo día, evitando el coste del personal que atiende. O quizás para eso haga falta mucho más espacio...
El supermercado también podría dejarse, sigue teniendo mucha clientela por su elevada calidad y variedad.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima ahora el Gobierno va a prohibir la prostitución, asi que a las MILF las dejan sin opciones.


----------



## magnificent (7 Jun 2022)

Jaajajajajaj

Ahora la quiebra se llama reestructuración 

Por mi ojalá quebrara esa mierda hoy mismo


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es, efectivamente, "el canario en la mina".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Jun 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¡El de la calle Serrano!
> 
> Se nos suicida @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha



Hasta los ricos ahora compran mucho por hinternec


----------



## El pernales (7 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El recorte inglés.



Podéis cerrar el hilo


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No quiero ni imaginar lo que pagarán de electricidad hoy en día en sus centros.
> 
> Todos los costes de mantener un centro abierto suben, y cada vez hay menos margen en las ventas. Su suerte está echada.
> 
> Y con respecto a Amazon, veríamos donde estarían si no cotizaran en bolsa y tuvieran que vivir exclusivamente de las ventas. Yo nunca compro en Amazon, me da asco por ser un destructor de empresas mediante competencia desleal.



Personalmente pienso que ECI vive de las ventas de Castellana, Goya, Argüelles y poco más... En diez años dudo que exista una sola tienda abierta.


----------



## jake (7 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y con respecto a Amazon, veríamos donde estarían si no cotizaran en bolsa y tuvieran que vivir exclusivamente de las ventas. Yo nunca compro en Amazon, me da asco por ser un destructor de empresas mediante competencia desleal.



Por fin alguien dice algo coherente en este hilo


----------



## remerus (7 Jun 2022)

Cojones no entendéis nada, el eci no tiene nada que hacer porque ya hay tanto pobre y tanto tieso que se ha quedado sin clientes, ahora no hay más que pobres de bazar chino y primark, ropa que le pegas dos lavados y te quedas sin ella, deberíamos de llorar y no alegrarnos que cierre, es el síntoma de una decadencia imparable, da mucha tristeza convertirse en pobre.


----------



## Patito Feo (7 Jun 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Y quién se lo va a comprar? Aliexpress?
> Quién quiere locales?




no se yo...









AliExpress está en caída libre: sus acciones se desploman y EE.UU. la clasifica como 'mercado de falsificaciones'


AliExpress ha pasado de ser la única alternativa posible a Amazon a convertirse en una compañía al borde del abismo.




es.noticias.yahoo.com





*Aliexpress está en caída libre: sus acciones se desploman y EE.UU. la clasifica como 'mercado de falsificaciones'*










EEUU añade a AliExpress y WeChat a su lista de mercados de falsificaciones


En su edición de 2021 la Oficina del Representante de Comercio de los Estados Unidos identifica 42 mercados electrónicos y 35 mercados físicos, donde además destaca a los mercados en línea Baidu Wangpan, DHGate, Pinduoduo y Taobao, así como nueve mercados físicos ubicados dentro de China que son...




www.eldiario.es





*EUU añade a AliExpress y WeChat a su lista de mercados de falsificaciones*


----------



## gester (7 Jun 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Cojones no entendéis nada, el eci no tiene nada que hacer porque ya hay tanto pobre y tanto tieso que se ha quedado sin clientes, ahora no hay más que pobres de bazar chino y primark, ropa que le pegas dos lavados y te quedas sin ella, deberíamos de llorar y no alegrarnos que cierre, es el síntoma de una decadencia imparable, da mucha tristeza convertirse en pobre.



Deberíamos dejarnos de tanto llorar y salir a .... A todos los políticos que han volado este país por los aires.

Y los empresarios igual. Sin clientes, ellos tampoco comen.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (7 Jun 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Y quién se lo va a comprar? Aliexpress?
> Quién quiere locales?



Pues ya lo convertirán en macrosauna con anis del mono y en la planta cafetería un abortorio. Hay que reciclarse o morir.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jun 2022)

Desde que estaba en forocarros llevo 17 años viendo este tipo de noticias de quiebra y ahi siguen.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Una verdadera pena.
> 
> Los rojazos del foro lo celebrarán y lo llamarán casposo y tal, pero cualquiera con un dedo más de frente verá que no tendremos Corte Inglés y seremos felices... yendo al chino de mierda o al paki a comprar. Porque no tenemos PIB per capita para más.
> 
> Disfrutemos del socialismo. Todos pobres y aplaudiendo a las 8.



Muchos españoles jamás hemos comprado ahí porque es una tienda únicamente para ricos, es decir, para una minoría. Es de lógica que acabaran cerrando, pues España no es Suiza.


----------



## jolu (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Bueno, todavía se pueden comprar libros para que algunos aprendan a escribir.

Cuando votes, no digas que no encuentras la papeleta de PZOE, busca por PSOE.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Jun 2022)

La mina se ha convertido en una trampa para canarios.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Jun 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Pero ese no es centro comercial principal, ese un local de varios pisos que hay enfrente, donde hace años mandaron las secciones de tecnología y electrónica, libros y música, y la tienda Samsung del edificio principal, y ahora retornan al principio, supongo que querrán ahorrarse el alquiler, o vender el edificio, si es suyo, que no lo sé.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



Pero tu vives en madrid o que? O hablas del de Bilbao?


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Pues fíjate, y no es por llevarte la contraria, que yo creo que ECI sigue teniendo su nicho de mercado incluso más que hace veinte años porque ofrece algo que cada vez ofrecen menos empresas y siempre va a haber un porcentaje de gente que no le importa gastarse más pasta en algo a cambio del servicio al cliente. Lo que no tiene sentido es que haya tantos ECI, pero te digo yo que si en Madrid, por ejemplo, dejas el de Preciados, el de Goya, el de Castellana y el de Argüelles los vas a tener a reventar todos los días del año.


----------



## lascanteras723 (7 Jun 2022)

Alguna vez acertaireis se lleva décadas matandolo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Muchos españoles jamás hemos comprado ahí porque es una tienda únicamente para ricos, es decir, para una minoría. Es de lógica que acabaran cerrando, pues España no es Suiza.



Eso es porque serás muy joven.
Antaño no era para ricos sino para clase media. Para una mayoría.

Ahora la mayoría somos clase pobre.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)

Pues compró los supermercados Sánchez Romero que eran los más caros de España. No sé si esa inversión les será rentable.


----------



## jolu (7 Jun 2022)

Moreno Bonilla, vestido ayer de jefe de sección de la planta de toallas, le ha dado la puntilla.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Mentira, sí que aporta. Es un show room donde ver las cosas antes de pedirlas por internet.

Enviado desde mi WP7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Bocadillon (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Mentira, sí que aporta. Es un show room donde ver las cosas antes de pedirlas por internet.

Enviado desde mi WP7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Bocadillon (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Mentira, sí que aporta. Es un show room donde ver las cosas antes de pedirlas por internet.

Enviado desde mi WP7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Bocadillon (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Mentira, sí que aporta. Es un show room donde ver las cosas antes de pedirlas por internet.

Enviado desde mi WP7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Bocadillon (7 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Normal, ECI ya no aporta nada, tubo su época y no supo realizar la transición al mundo que venía…



Mentira, sí que aporta. Es un show room donde ver las cosas antes de pedirlas por internet.

Enviado desde mi WP7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baubens2 (7 Jun 2022)

Tienen que volverse un negocio online ser el Amazon español


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Cada día que pasa parte de su potencial clientela se va de vacaciones al tanatorio. Estos antes de 2030 es un nuevo Galerias Preciados.



No si el problema es que toda españa va a ser Galerías y en 2024!! Nos va a comprar entera el principe de Nigeria ese de los mails


----------



## JB12 (7 Jun 2022)

El Corte Inglés inicia su Brexit!!!!


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)



No es un jet es un boeing de los gordos


----------



## Tercios (7 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> No es un jet es un boeing de los gordos



Mejor, así tiene más retretes y nos puede escanciar orín tibio toda la familia a la vez y rociarnos con chemtrails hasta que nos reviente el alma.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Jun 2022)

El Corte Inglés hace lo que tendría que hacer,cualquier empresa en España 
Cerrar y a tomar x culo.
Si la mitad se lo tienen que dar a papá estado.
No me jodas.


----------



## PIA (7 Jun 2022)

El corte inglés siempre apoyando a las medidas políticas. QUE SE JODAN. 
Que apechugen sus decisiones. Y los sueldos que pagaban a sus trabajadores era una mierda. 
Me nutre.


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Jun 2022)

Me da mucha pena que cierre El Corte Inglés, pero compro por Amazon. Al ECI voy si acaso algún día que esté aburrido/a para darme una vuelta y curiosear, pero salgo de allí sin haberles comprado nada y luego me meto en internet y compro en Amazon cosas similares a las que vi allí y me gustaron. La hipocresía actual no tiene límites.

Cuando en las calles no queden más que locales vacíos y ya no haya ni un ECI donde ir a comprar, nos daremos cuenta realmente de lo miserable y vacía que se ha vuelto nuestra vida, pero será, como siempre, demasiado tarde. Vamos hacia ello en un proceso gradual e irreversible, como la rana que se cuece a fuego lento.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)



El guallu no existe, es una estafa para sucnormales. Las cuatro vacas que hay en Expania son propiedad de estafadores vendehumo con ganas de sacaros los cuartos a base de markerting y fincas postureo donde no se produce NA>DA.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

gente en mi curro con la mosca detras de la oreja y decia el gerente del ECI en sevilla "no hombre que el edificio no va a ser vendido" y todo el mundo con el culo on fire a mi plin yo tengo contrato hasta finales de diciembre pero los que llevan años alli a todos no los van a poder recolocar.


----------



## Tercios (7 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> El guallu no existe, es una estafa para sucnormales. Las cuatro vacas que hay en Expania son propiedad de estafadores vendehumo con ganas de sacaros los cuartos a base de markerting y fincas postureo donde no se produce NA>DA.




Al tito Billy se lo envían desde Kobe para gozarlo mientras planea nuestra destrucción. Es amo.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Al tito Billy se lo envían desde Kobe para gozarlo mientras planea nuestra destrucción. Es amo.



El Billy Ponzoñas es un comemierda, por eso tiene ese aspecto deplorable.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (7 Jun 2022)

Pues a mi siguen sin entrarme en la cabeza las razones que dais para la senda hacia la ruina del Corte Ingles.

Su situación tiene que obedecer a oscuras planificaciones vistas hace años y puestas en operación a lo largo del tiempo. O es que se han llevado toda la pasta a Quatar con el campechano y los del futbol dejando morir poco a poco lo que hay aquí obedeciendo a que han visto algo que nosotros no vemos.

Venga , no me jodas que el Zara con sus cuatro tienditas y sus cuatro trapitos a 20 euros de media vendía mas que el C.I ??? Que C.I. distribuía desde las grandes marcas de moda hasta mercadillo de deportes. Si el C.I. tiene veinte veces mas superficie y mejor posicionada que el Zara, muchísima mas calidad y muchísimo mas volumen de oferta.

En la carretera de Fuencarral tenían un puto edificio de 10 plantas lleno de informáticos (IECISA , informática el Corte Ingles) , como es posible que el amazon les ganase en España???

No me creo que los directivos no lo viesen. Si hasta los paletos de aqui de burbuja sabemos que es fundamental diversificar y explorar nuevos mercados.

No me creo que construyesen un megacentro en Guadalajara , Leganes , meco , extrarradio de Bilbo , etc ;sin un estudio de mercado serio y fiable.

Lo del megaplan de expansión en España a crédito tampoco lo entiendo , si es que es ilógico hasta para nosotros. Lo aprendemos en primero de pepito ,No te compres un chalet si no has pagado el piso , no metas las tetas de la Santa y el BMW en la hipoteca ; como puede ser que el C.I haya pecado en algo así. Para que coño necesitaban hacer nada a crédito.

Tenía propiedades inmobiliarias pata negra , seguros , viajes ,....

Era la mejor empresa de España de distribución y de muchas otras cosas.

Aquí hay algo que no vemos , damas y caballeros.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (7 Jun 2022)

Bueno, llevan 45 años destruyendo España.
Lo llaman antifranquismo, pero es antiespañolismo.
Toca quiebra, como anunciaba el forero @Eddy.
Y no, El Corte Ingles no puede convertirse en el Amazon español, porque lo que le da pasta a Amazon no es llevarte paquetitos a casa, son el Amazon Web Services, virtualización y almacenamiento de datos por internet. 
Si, algo tecnológico, algo que nunca entenderán nuestras élites, que siguen pensando en cuños, papeles, siervos y cientos de trabajadores calentando sillas que hay que enfriar con aire acondicionados con temperaturas invernales siberianas.


----------



## Mike Littoris (7 Jun 2022)

El Corte Inglés de La Vaguada es un centro de día geriátrico, ese barrio es la puta Gentrificación personificada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Me da mucha pena que cierre El Corte Inglés, pero compro por Amazon. Al ECI voy si acaso algún día que esté aburrido/a para darme una vuelta y a curiosear, pero salgo sin haberles comprado nada y luego me meto en internet compro en Amazon cosas similares a las que vi allí y me gustaron. La hipocresía actual no tiene límites.
> 
> Cuando en las calles no queden más que locales vacíos y ya no haya ni un ECI por donde pasear, nos daremos cuenta realmente de lo miserable y vacía que se ha vuelto nuestra vida, pero será, como siempre, demasiado tarde. Vamos hacia ello en un proceso gradual e irreversible, como la rana que se cuece a fuego lento.



¿Miserable y vacía por? ¿Por dar dinero gratis a gente que no aporta absolútamente nada? Porque, seamos serios, ¿qué nivel de experiencia necesita un vendedor del ECI cuando puedes informarte de todo por internet? No hay valor añadido.

ECI es una víctima de su tiempo. No han sabido evolucionar, así que tienen que morir. No es bueno ni malo, sino la realidad.

Cuando en la calle solo haya locales vacíos estarán muy tranquilitas, o tendrán otro tipo de locales como almacenes para bicis eléctricas o restaurantes o sitios donde cargar el móvil, quien sabe.


----------



## Begemot (7 Jun 2022)

La venta de productos con sobreprecio por una atención de calidad es una fórmula que ya no funciona. Puedes analizar el producto en la web y comprar más barato muchas veces directamente al fabricante. Después de ECI vendrá el esperpento de WoW de su expresidente Dimas. Estuve hace poco y es impensable que puedan mantener ese edificio con la mercancía que se encuentra a la venta. Y cada vez más competencia: otro centro comercial de lujo en Canalejas, otro centro comercial con playa en Torrejón. Dejo aquí una buena crítica de WoW que abrió sin tener plataforma de venta digital.
Dimas Gimeno lanza su WOW... ¡sin plataforma de venta dig... (hispanidad.com) 
Y las sanciones a Rusia y la caída del turismo chino harán más daño a un negocio como ECI. Ya verás como acaban vendiendo la parcela frente al centro de Castellana.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Jun 2022)

el canario va a palmar de viejo


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga más armas y embargos que vuestros amos quieren sangre


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hubo una epoca en que era un referente en todo
trabajar alli era como trabajar en un banco, era trabajo de por vida

tiempos pasados si fueron mejores en ECI


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

yo percho y pongo alarYa os ire contando shurs.
en Sevilla se rumorea que pronto el edificio de deportes se trasladara al edificio central.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Jun 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> El Corte Inglés de La Vaguada es un centro de día geriátrico, ese barrio es la puta Gentrificación personificada



Ese barrio siempre ha sido un barrio de currelas y ahora de jubilados, moros y gitanos. Compara con el Alcampo de la vaguada a reventar con colas interminables de gente con botas de pocero comprando slips y tangas de 50 céntimos y comida al peso, con El Corte Inglés donde había 10 empleados merodeando a ver si por algún milagro entraba un cliente…

No diría gentrificación, diría depauperación acelerada. Antes algún obrero de los de los 90 podría ir y comprar algo. Ahora los que entran como no sea a intentar robar algo..ñ


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Jun 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Hubo una epoca en que era un referente en todo
> trabajar alli era como trabajar en un banco, era trabajo de por vida
> 
> tiempos pasados si fueron mejores en ECI



Había una super mega seleccion para trabajar allí no entraba cualquiera.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ni canario ni pollas en vinagre, hace ya muchos meses que eso estaba más que planificado.... El Corte Inglés ese tiene unas ineficiencias y duplicidades desde que absorbió Hipercor y Galerías Preciados que lo raro que no hiciera limpia antes....



Fin del…


----------



## todoayen (7 Jun 2022)

A partir de cuántos centros de trabajo se puede considerar masivo?
Tres, cuatro, miles?


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

gester dijo:


> La clase media la han dinamitado y eso es lo que mantenía la mayor parte del consumo. Ahora quieren que gente que cobra en cacahuetes que se deja el 80% del sueldo en alquiler/ hipoteca, con los precios de la luz y alimentos en ascensión infinita vaya a dejarse 30 € en una camiseta, además *fábricada en China.*



estoy en un ECI de deportes y casi toda la ropa viene de vietnam.


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Miserable y vacía por? ¿Por dar dinero gratis a gente que no aporta absolútamente nada? Porque, seamos serios, ¿qué nivel de experiencia necesita un vendedor del ECI cuando puedes informarte de todo por internet? *No hay valor añadido*.
> 
> ECI es una víctima de su tiempo. No han sabido evolucionar, así que tienen que morir. No es bueno ni malo, sino la realidad.
> 
> Cuando en la calle solo haya locales vacíos estarán muy tranquilitas, o tendrán otro tipo de locales como almacenes para bicis eléctricas o restaurantes o sitios donde cargar el móvil, quien sabe.



Sí hay valor añadido, para mí poder ir a un centro comercial con cierta clase como lo es, o fue, El Corte Inglés, tener la mercancía a tu disposición inmediata y poder comprar algo en persona atendido por vendedores educados (que quizás también haya alguno/a desagradable pero nunca me ha tocado) es un valor añadido. Además con la facilidad de poder devolver o cambiar el producto en la misma tienda, sin tener que andar enviando paquetitos ni esperando a repartidores. Aparte de que ECI también te lo lleva a casa si quieres.

Pero ya veo que estas cosas no se valoran por la gente de cierta edad para abajo, es una batalla perdida. No me interpretes mal, no lo digo por ti en absoluto, pero el caso es que solemos ser bastante egoístas y muchos van a mirar las cosas físicamente en una tienda y luego compran por internet, que es lo que más me cabrea. Gente que compra online cosas que antes ha ido a mirar y toquetear con sus sucias manos en una tienda física, para ver si le interesa el producto. Hay que ser bastante hdp, a mi juicio, para ir a ver una cosa a una tienda, hacer perder el tiempo al vendedor con mil preguntas y después dejarlo con un palmo de narices e irse a casa a pedir el mismo producto por internet (y no en la misma web de la tienda en la que estuvimos, precisamente), y esto lo hace hoy día muchísima gente y cada vez más.

Yo, como soy un bicho muy raro y totalmente anticuado, lo hago al revés: cuando quiero comprar algo busco en internet el producto que satisfaga mis necesidades y luego lo busco o lo encargo en una tienda física, a veces el mismo internet me informa de que lo tienen disponible en ese momento y voy a tiro fijo, pero a una tienda física.

No me gusta comprar online, antes de pagar quiero ver el producto, pero no voy como una rata a comprarlo por internet después de haberlo examinado en una tienda, lo hago al revés. Además comprando por internet a veces no te llega exactamente lo que pediste y en cuanto tienes que devolver algo todo son vueltas para ti, aparte de la espera continua por repartidores. Ya tengo malas experiencias en ese sentido.

Esa forma de vida hacia la que vamos, cada vez más individualista, de que todo lo hagamos desde casa a través de una pantalla, me parece triste y empobrecedora. Lo único que me consuela un poco es que cuando ya no haya tiendas físicas se les habrá terminado el chollo a los que miran las cosas en la tienda física y luego compran por internet. En ese momento alcanzarán la conversión total a humano-pantalla y ya no tendrán otra opción que los píxeles para ver el producto, aunque para entonces habrá unos guantes y unas gafas especiales de realidad virtual que permitirán, en parte, tener la "experiencia de toquetear" antes de comprar las cosas desde casa, de forma individualista y luciendo un aspecto de astronauta ridículo.

En fin, creo que el ECI y yo nos extinguiremos casi a la vez por no haber sabido adaptarnos a los tiempos.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pues compró los supermercados Sánchez Romero que eran los más caros de España. No sé si esa inversión les será rentable.



No lo sé pero el super del eci de salamank es con direncia el mejor calidac-precio.


----------



## Zbigniew (7 Jun 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Sí hay valor añadido, para mí poder ir a un centro comercial con cierta clase como lo es, o fue, El Corte Inglés y poder comprar algo en persona atendido por vendedores educados (que quizás también haya alguno/a desagradable pero nunca me ha tocado) es un valor añadido. Además con la facilidad de poder devolver o cambier el producto en la misma tienda, sin tener que andar enviando paquetitos ni esperando a repartidores. Aparte de que ECI también te lo lleva a casa si quieres.
> 
> Pero ya veo que estas cosas no se valoran por la gente de cierta edad para abajo, es una batalla perdida. El caso es que somos muy egoístas y vamos a mirar las cosas físicamente en una tienda y luego compramos por internet, que es lo que más me cabrea. Gente que compra online cosas que antes ha ido a mirar y toquetear con sus sucias manos a una tienda física, para ver si le interesa el producto. Hay que ser bastante hdp, a mi juicio, para ir a ver una cosa a una tienda, hacer perder el tiempo al vendedor con mil preguntas y después dejarlo con un palmo de narices e irse a casa a pedir el mismo producto por internet (y no en la misma web de la tienda en la que estuvimos, precisamente), y esto lo hace hoy día muchísima gente y cada vez más.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado y eso que yo no piso una tienda para comprar hace más de 12 años, ni ECI ni otra.Y por internet nada de nada.Solo al mercado , porque no hay más huevos que comer algo.Todo lo que necesito de segunda mano.


----------



## gester (7 Jun 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Hubo una epoca en que era un referente en todo
> trabajar alli era como trabajar en un banco, era trabajo de por vida
> 
> tiempos pasados si fueron mejores en ECI



Parte de mi familia ya jubilada hace mucho tiempo trabajaron en el eci. En aquella época eran buenos sueldos y mucha posibilidad de promoción.

De mi época y conocidos también acabo currando y las condiciones eran bastante más penosas. Y la ropa había empeorado la calidad una barbaridad.


----------



## Decimus (7 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> el canario va a palmar de viejo



JOder cabrón he escupido el café jaja


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (7 Jun 2022)

Llevo viendo esta noticia hace años, es como lo que dice Roberto Centeno, desde hace una década mínimo. Vaya payasos.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

te sorprenderias la cantidad de compañeros de curro del ECI que estan pensientes de una oposicion.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Jun 2022)

Esa lista lleva publicada años ya, de los veinte peores se cerraban los 5 más ruinosos, más menos.
Todo arrastrado desde los tiempos de la burbuja, demasiado han aguantado.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

con la inflacion , la mierda de sueldos e impuestos de este putrefacto y moribundo pais elige o comes o te vistes.
La gente ira a por comida antes que por ropa.
piramide de maslow.


----------



## daesrd (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo imperio tienen /tenían éstos del corte inglés.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Menudo imperio tienen /tenían éstos del corte inglés.



el santander y el corte ingles pasaron de manos de hombres a charos.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jun 2022)

El CI lleva muriéndose décadas. No lo veo yo como muy fiable indicador de nada.


----------



## Akira. (7 Jun 2022)

ECI no atrae a los principales consumidores, que es la gente joven, ni los jubilados compran en el ECI como solían hacer. Plantas de metros cuadrados totalmente vacías, precios desorbitados, atención al cliente mirándote por encima del hombro y un largo etc. En lo único que puede salvarse es en el tema de la garantía. No han sabido adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos como sí ha hecho la competencia, han seguido manteniendo ese aire de casposidad y ese tiempo ya paso hace mucho. Siempre fue clase media luego se la dieron de ricos y ahí empezó el declive.


----------



## pocholito (7 Jun 2022)

Con el brent por las nubes estos negocios están muertos


----------



## telefrancisco (7 Jun 2022)

El 52 es justo el edificio de Marks and Spencer. Este edificio era de alquiler ya en tiempos de M&S y por eso se van. La verdad es que nunca entendí por qué lo mantenían estando el otro edificio en la misma calle, ya que no es una zona de tanto tránsito como Sol por ejemplo. De hecho ya se hablaba del cierre hace más de 10 años.


----------



## capitan anchoa (7 Jun 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues a mi siguen sin entrarme en la cabeza las razones que dais para la senda hacia la ruina del Corte Ingles.
> 
> Su situación tiene que obedecer a oscuras planificaciones vistas hace años y puestas en operación a lo largo del tiempo. O es que se han llevado toda la pasta a Quatar con el campechano y los del futbol dejando morir poco a poco lo que hay aquí obedeciendo a que han visto algo que nosotros no vemos.
> 
> ...



Sólo digo que llegó a haber hasta un corte inglés en Linares, la ciudad de España con mayor tasa de paro y "en quiebra " desde que Santana Motor cerró. La verdad es que todo huele muy raro. Y como bien dicen, en el corte inglés no trabajaba cualquiera, había unos procesos de selección muy severos.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

telefrancisco dijo:


> El 52 es justo el edificio de Marks and Spencer. Este edificio era de alquiler ya en tiempos de M&S y por eso se van. La verdad es que nunca entendí por qué lo mantenían estando el otro edificio en la misma calle, ya que no es una zona de tanto tránsito como Sol por ejemplo. De hecho ya se hablaba del cierre hace más de 10 años.



donde yo curro en el ECI antes era un mark&spencer.


----------



## Santutxu (7 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero tu vives en madrid o que? O hablas del de Bilbao?



El de Bilbao

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuñado de bar (7 Jun 2022)

Mi opinión de cuñado es que el corte inglés tochó techo en la época de la burbuja inmobiliaria. La gente que conozco se dejaba mucha pasta ahí. Igual que en mediamarkt y ese tipo de tiendas. El negocio online y lo que llaman por aquí, charismo, fue lo que hizo que se fuera a la mierda.


----------



## _V_ (7 Jun 2022)

No conozco el nicho cubre hoy en día el Corte Inglés, la verdad.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (7 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Sólo digo que llegó a haber hasta un corte inglés en Linares, la ciudad de España con mayor tasa de paro y "en quiebra " desde que Santana Motor cerró. La verdad es que todo huele muy raro. Y como bien dicen, en el corte inglés no trabajaba cualquiera, había unos procesos de selección muy severos.



Cuando el Corte Inglés abrió en Linares, la ciudad distaba mucho de estar en quiebra. Pero mucho.


----------



## capitan anchoa (7 Jun 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Cuando el Corte Inglés abrió en Linares, la ciudad distaba mucho de estar en quiebra. Pero mucho.



Se puede decir que funcionaba "a medio gas" porque Santana "medio" funcionaba, de hecho, el Corte Inglés de Linares se inauguró en Noviembre de 2.002 y antes se había estado tentando la opción de instalarlo en Úbeda pero hubo presiones para que así no fuera. Aún así, Santana Motor, en Linares por entonces fabricaba el Anibal que tuvo poco éxito y ya se iba vislumbrando el fin de la empresa. En resumen, Linares no estaba mal en 2.002 pero se vaticinaba poco a poco el fin.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Se puede decir que funcionaba "a medio gas" porque Santana "medio" funcionaba, de hecho, el Corte Inglés de Linares se inauguró en Noviembre de 2.002 y antes se había estado tentando la opción de instalarlo en Úbeda pero hubo presiones para que así no fuera. Aún así, Santana Motor, en Linares por entonces fabricaba el Anibal que tuvo poco éxito y ya se iba vislumbrando el fin de la empresa. En resumen, Linares no estaba mal en 2.002 pero se vaticinaba poco a poco el fin.




Sin acritud, ahí en Linares teneis un lio drogas, según parece, con una conocida hernia minoritaria, que ha convertido ese erial en un lodazal... según vi en un equipo de investigacion


----------



## capitan anchoa (7 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Sin acritud, ahí en Linares teneis un lio drogas, según parece, con una conocida hernia minoritaria, que ha convertido ese erial en un lodazal... según vi en un equipo de investigacion



Yo no soy de Linares pero si de Úbeda y corroboro lo que dices, pero ese asunto no es nuevo, viene de muuucho antes.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Yo no soy de Linares pero si de Úbeda y corroboro lo que dices, pero ese asunto no es nuevo, viene de muuucho antes.




¿ Qué se vota en Ubeda ? ¿ Y esta vez que se votará ? ¿ Votaréis por el *Cambio real* ?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jun 2022)

Hace tiempo que no piso, ni siquiera en el Hipercor, salvo para atajar. Una pena, porque tiene opciones interesantes. Pero está claro que su tiempo de gloria ya pasó.


----------



## capitan anchoa (7 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Qué se vota en Ubeda ? ¿ Y esta vez que se votará ? ¿ Votaréis por el *Cambio real* ?



El PSOE lleva gobernando en la ciudad desde 2.015. Con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## inteño (7 Jun 2022)

El primer ministerio en echar gente.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> El PSOE lleva gobernando en la ciudad desde 2.015. Con eso lo digo todo.




Pues la verdad, espero que estéis disfrutando lo botado... Tus conciudadanos se merecen eso y bastante más


----------



## HaCHa (7 Jun 2022)

Bah, que chorrada más boomer.

ECI podría cerrar T.O.D.O. mañana y sólo lo lamentarían sus empleados más antiguos. Y cuatro yayas acartonadas.
El poco tejido funcional y sano que todavía contiene lo reabsorberían los demás operadores del sector en un plis. Sus trabajadores aún productivos se recolocarían en nada y sus clientes más acérrimos se pasarían a otra cosa.

Se trata de un operador vestigial, cuyas ínfulas de grandeza huelen a pañal geriátrico. Sobrevive por inercias.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de enterar que hay un Corte Inglés en Arapiles.  ¿Cuántos ECIs hay en el cerco de la M-30 en Madrid? Las cuentas me salen lo menos 10, me parece una burrada.

Y hablando de provincias, siempre me sorprendió que existiese un ECI en Eibar pero no en San Sebastián


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Se puede decir que funcionaba "a medio gas" porque Santana "medio" funcionaba, de hecho, el Corte Inglés de Linares se inauguró en Noviembre de 2.002 y antes se había estado tentando la opción de instalarlo en Úbeda pero hubo presiones para que así no fuera. Aún así, Santana Motor, en Linares por entonces fabricaba el Anibal que tuvo poco éxito y ya se iba vislumbrando el fin de la empresa. En resumen, Linares no estaba mal en 2.002 pero se vaticinaba poco a poco el fin.



Jamás entenderé por qué El Corte Inglés abrió centros comerciales en lugares como Linares o Badajoz.
¿Tanto público tiene por ejemplo el de Badajoz entre las clases adineradas locales de señoritos de la Extremadura profunda? ¿O será qué es deficitaria y sobrevive con los beneficios que obtienen de los centros comerciales más pujantes?


----------



## Abner (7 Jun 2022)

En un modelo social en el que tener coche es excepcional, el servicio a domicilio de ECI debería funcionar impecablemente. No es así, funciona mal y es notablemente más caro que la competencia. Lo he probado 3 veces y las 3 tuve que pedir devolución de dinero porque faltaban cosas del pedido, y para colmo, tienes que comprar un mínimo de 120 euros para que te salga gratis el envío frente a los 50 de Amazon Prime fresh, siendo este último más barato para los mismos productos. 

No sé a qué aspiran en el ECI, pero les han comido la tostada.

Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que hay un Corte Inglés en Arapiles.  ¿Cuántos ECIs hay en el cerco de la M-30 en Madrid? Las cuentas me salen lo menos 10, me parece una burrada.
> 
> Y hablando de provincias, siempre me sorprendió que existiese un ECI en Eibar pero no en San Sebastián



si ECI tuniera alguna tienda en el bosforo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Jun 2022)

Cuando compró galerías, todos pensabamos que había comprado oro

Un montón de edificios comerciales en las mejores zonas de las principales ciudades del país 

Ahora ese ladrillo es su principal losa 

ECI tiene que pasar a un modelo Amazon, usando los supercor como puntos de recogida y venderse todos los "grandes almacenes" (que son ya un modelo caduco que solo usan 4 ancianos con hábitos caducos)


----------



## HelpAviation (7 Jun 2022)

inteño dijo:


> El primer ministerio en echar gente.



no se despide a los trabajadores se recolocan en otros centros.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Jun 2022)

hay varios que no sé cómo han aguantado hasta ahora


----------



## Felson (7 Jun 2022)

Lógico, sino se llamaría El Corte Español. En Inglaterra no se cierra casi nada.


----------



## Fomenkiano (7 Jun 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues a mi siguen sin entrarme en la cabeza las razones que dais para la senda hacia la ruina del Corte Ingles.
> 
> Su situación tiene que obedecer a oscuras planificaciones vistas hace años y puestas en operación a lo largo del tiempo. O es que se han llevado toda la pasta a Quatar con el campechano y los del futbol dejando morir poco a poco lo que hay aquí obedeciendo a que han visto algo que nosotros no vemos.
> 
> ...



Mi teoría es que los jefecillos, mandos intermedios, con cada centro nuevo que abrían hacían negocio personal: colocar a familiares, amigos y queridas, comisiones de proveedores etc... Dentro de las empresas también hay corrupción. Isidoro Álvarez, no era Ramón Areces, no creo que tuviera el control total, creo que acabó delegando en gente que venía de la época de su tío. Tu ponte en el lugar de su corte ¿Dónde verías más dinero? En hacer algo como Amazón super-automatizado en que esté todo bajo control, que sepa que falta hasta el último calcetín o en montar nuevos centros comerciales en los que tendrías que negociar suelo con ayuntamientos, hablar con constructores, buscar personal. 

Por mucho estudio de mercado, si existe alguien que puede sacar tajada de montar un centro comercial Leganes, eso estudio acabará diciendo que va a ser la pera limonera. Había mucha gente que iba a ganar mucho dinero con eso. 

El ECI es una empresa del regimen, hubo una época en la que Alcaldes presumían y sacaban pecho por el hecho de que ECI abriera tienda, la financiera de ECI en la anterior crisis llego a adelantar dinero de las nóminas de los funcionarios. Empresas del IBEX , empresas del régimen como el ECI, y los políticos fueron los que crearon la anterior burbuja, ese sueño húmedo que tenían de tener un país de 60M de consumidores. De momento, todos los que participaron en eso bancos, constructoras, ECI, Telefónica etc... han sido rescatados, sus bonos y deuda son comprados siempre por el BCE o los qataries.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

Abner dijo:


> En un modelo social en el que tener coche es excepcional, el servicio a domicilio de ECI debería funcionar impecablemente. No es así, funciona mal y es notablemente más caro que la competencia. Lo he probado 3 veces y las 3 tuve que pedir devolución de dinero porque faltaban cosas del pedido, y para colmo, tienes que comprar un mínimo de 120 euros para que te salga gratis el envío frente a los 50 de Amazon Prime fresh, siendo este último más barato para los mismos productos.
> 
> No sé a qué aspiran en el ECI, pero les han comido la tostada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk




No tienen arreglo: Llevan haciendo el inutil desde el principio de los tiempos: Les resulta imposible subir un escalon actualizado de calidad, servicio y precio. Lo mejor es dejarlos que se hundan solos. 
Dimas estaba mejor espiando a los propietarios y los propietarios no tienen mas idea que Qatarizar el accionariado
Darwin debería hacer su trabajo


----------



## Jasa (7 Jun 2022)

Pero abren Shein


----------



## Pili33 (7 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> no se despide a los trabajadores se recolocan en otros centros.



Los Reyes Magos son los padres.


----------



## Atotrapo (7 Jun 2022)

La pregunta que todos nos hacemos es como cojones en plena crisis y posible recesión que nos viene encima aguanta El Corte Inglés.


----------



## udemy (7 Jun 2022)

Rescatado con dinero público en....3,2,1.


----------



## Drobed Yug (7 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido Puting.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (7 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que hay un Corte Inglés en Arapiles.  ¿Cuántos ECIs hay en el cerco de la M-30 en Madrid? Las cuentas me salen lo menos 10, me parece una burrada.
> 
> Y hablando de provincias, siempre me sorprendió que existiese un ECI en Eibar pero no en San Sebastián



Ese lo cerraron hace tiempo y lo convirtieron en centro de vacunación el pasado verano, primero para empleados y luego para covidianos en general.

Primera dosis de la vacuna en El Corte Inglés: "Me he sentido bastante culpable"


----------



## Setapéfranses (7 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El Corte Inglés de Parqursur servía para cruzar por el y atajar de un pasilo a otro del centro comercial. El del Bercial era un desierto hace años, no sé ahora.



El de parquesur molaba,,,, ir a hacer el indio en las atracciones de feria después de haber comprado en Eci es inolvidabe.


----------



## noseyo (7 Jun 2022)

La culpa de putin


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Sí hay valor añadido, para mí poder ir a un centro comercial con cierta clase como lo es, o fue, El Corte Inglés, tener la mercancía a tu disposición inmediata y poder comprar algo en persona atendido por vendedores educados (que quizás también haya alguno/a desagradable pero nunca me ha tocado) es un valor añadido. Además con la facilidad de poder devolver o cambiar el producto en la misma tienda, sin tener que andar enviando paquetitos ni esperando a repartidores. Aparte de que ECI también te lo lleva a casa si quieres.



Por eso ECI esta teniendo tanto éxito...oooooooh wait, que es que esas cosas que tu dices tienen tanto valor añadido como el que has tardado en comprar online.



Ace Tone dijo:


> Pero ya veo que estas cosas no se valoran por la gente de cierta edad para abajo, es una batalla perdida. No me interpretes mal, no lo digo por ti en absoluto, pero el caso es que solemos ser bastante egoístas y muchos van a mirar las cosas físicamente en una tienda y luego compran por internet, que es lo que más me cabrea.



No me cabreo. Simplemente expreso una realidad: Ese "valor añadido" no ha sido suficiente. Por ejemplo, ¿crees que si el precio en ECI hubiera sido un 5% te hubieras molestado en ir a internet? NO. Porque ECI trataba de cobrar un 10000%.



Ace Tone dijo:


> Gente que compra online cosas que antes ha ido a mirar y toquetear con sus sucias manos en una tienda física, para ver si le interesa el producto. Hay que ser bastante hdp, a mi juicio, para ir a ver una cosa a una tienda, hacer perder el tiempo al vendedor con mil preguntas y después dejarlo con un palmo de narices e irse a casa a pedir el mismo producto por internet (y no en la misma web de la tienda en la que estuvimos, precisamente), y esto lo hace hoy día muchísima gente y cada vez más.



No. La gente lo hace cada vez menos porque la gente va entendiendo cual es su tallaje y la descripción de los materiales.



Ace Tone dijo:


> Yo, como soy un bicho muy raro y totalmente anticuado, lo hago al revés: cuando quiero comprar algo busco en internet el producto que satisfaga mis necesidades y luego lo busco o lo encargo en una tienda física, a veces el mismo internet me informa de que lo tienen disponible en ese momento y voy a tiro fijo, pero a una tienda física.



¿Cuándo dices que fue la última vez que compraste en ECI y cuántos cientos de euros dices que te gastaste? Pregunta retórica, y no me lo tomes a mal. Simplemente quiero demostrarte la realidad, que es que tú quieres que ECI sobreviva para cuando TÚ quieras gastarte 100 euros cada 4 años.



Ace Tone dijo:


> No me gusta comprar online, antes de pagar quiero ver el producto, pero no voy como una rata a comprarlo por internet después de haberlo examinado en una tienda, lo hago al revés. Además comprando por internet a veces no te llega exactamente lo que pediste y en cuanto tienes que devolver algo todo son vueltas para ti, aparte de la espera continua por repartidores. Ya tengo malas experiencias en ese sentido.



Ni te voy a desmentir la frase. Simplemte te digo que eres minoria, y la mayoría vota con la cartera.



Ace Tone dijo:


> Esa forma de vida hacia la que vamos, cada vez más individualista, de que todo lo hagamos desde casa a través de una pantalla, me parece triste y empobrecedora. Lo único que me consuela un poco es que cuando ya no haya tiendas físicas se les habrá terminado el chollo a los que miran las cosas en la tienda física y luego compran por internet. En ese momento alcanzarán la conversión total a humano-pantalla y ya no tendrán otra opción que los píxeles para ver el producto, aunque para entonces habrá unos guantes y unas gafas especiales de realidad virtual que permitirán, en parte, tener la "experiencia de toquetear" antes de comprar las cosas desde casa, de forma individualista y luciendo un aspecto de astronauta ridículo.
> 
> En fin, creo que el ECI y yo nos extinguiremos casi a la vez por no haber sabido adaptarnos a los tiempos.



¿Quieres decir esa vida individualista tan asquerosa en la cual ya no tenemos que desplazarnos a una tienda con el consiguiente consumo de combustible y aumento de polución, tener que "ponernos guapos" con el consiguiente consumo de ropa extra, desodorante, etc quitando mas recursos naturales para ir a un sitio donde un señor compra productos al por mayor exigiendo que no se haga con mano de obra esclava pero sabiendo perféctamente que lo que esta dispuesto a pagar hace que eso sea imposible, manteniendo ellos sus manos limpitas mientras destrozan el resto del mundo?

¿Hablas de esa vida triste donde tienes acceso gratuito e instantaneo a fuentes de información antiguamente reservadas para quienes tenían dinero? ¿Esa horrible vida donde puedes conocer, intercambiar ideas, y enriquecerte mentalmente con gentes de todo el mundo? ¿Esa triste existencia donde, independientemente de que tengas paralisis cerebral o estés en silla de ruedas, puedas ser virtualmente como todos los demás y no seas mirado como un bicho raro e insultado?

Pues a mi me encanta esta vida tan chunga.

Cuando lleguen esas gafas y guantes especiales (que también creo que llegarán) habremos llegado al punto en el cual tendremos una oferta exacta a la demanda, una logística que no tendrá exceso, no se tirará nada porque no se producirá nada que no sea necesario, ni se gastará electricidad innecesaria en iluminar tiendas gigantes y pantallas gigantes con publicidad gigante. El consumo eléctrico será pues distribuido entre todos los hogares interconectados con un gasto muy inferior, pues no tendremos picos eléctricos porque todo el consumo será predecible.

Pero la pena es que desaparece la caspa de ECI. Esa es la pena.


----------



## un mundo feliz (7 Jun 2022)

ECI no creo que desaparezca, pero aun está lejos de alcanzar su suelo. Tendrá que ajustarse a la demanda de una clase media real. Los remeros, esto es, los que somos mayoria no somos sus clientes, salvo para algo ocasional. Con el escenario actual de estanflación su caida a los infiernos se va a acelerar.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Jun 2022)

La culpa ej de la guerra de Putinnn


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2022)

En Zaragoza hay dos a 500 metros uno del otro. 
Un sinsentido.


----------



## estroboscopico (7 Jun 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Los fallos de ECI han sido dos y bien claros, dejando a parte que son los empresarios Paco palilleros casposos de hace 50 años, por lo que la caída se veía venir, pero en resumen dos cosas lo mataron, el primero que no se internacionalizaron, hoy podrían ser como Telefónica o Banco Santander del retail por toda Sudamerica, Mejico y parte de Europa, se pensaron que con el mercado local les bastaba, pero eso hasta cierto punto mira... podrían haberlo resuelto, difícil, pero podrían, pero el segundo ha sido la pésima y nula adaptación al mundo online, ha día de hoy llevan por ejemplo meses con la tarjeta de pago en móviles android que no funciona y con un servicio online de pena.
> 
> Lo dije hace siglos, jamás debieron salir de las zonas pijas y deberían haber quedado como super de elite, pero no.. se pusieron a abrir macro centros en Carabanchel y Leganés y hoy día compiten ya hasta con Carrefour, bastante lamentable
> 
> A todos los directivos endogámicos pijos cabezudos con caras deformes que dirigen eso, pues habría que lincharlos.. ni con masters en Stanford lo vieron venir, está claro que son unos negados, deberían vender y dejar paso a una directiva que intente salvar los muebles, a este paso nadie se va a querer quedar con semejante monstruo con semejante pasivo y falta de liquidez, solo pagar las facturas de la luz y los sueldos debe ser ya de milagro contable al ritmo que van...



No, el error del CI fue abrir centros en todos lados, endeudándose hasta las trancas, porque pensaban que la bonanza económica iba a ser eterna, ya que como se decía en los 2000, el "ladrillo nunca cae".

Resultado, en 2008 se oficializó la crisis, las cifras del desempleo no era raro que superasen los 100.000 nuevos parados en tan solo un mes y así hasta llegar a 2013, cuando el desempleo en España llegó al record histórico de 27% de paro y lógicamente, en crisis la gente no consume y mucho menos consume cosas que vende el CI, porque el consumo se centra en primera necesidad y el CI no es precisamente primera necesidad.

Desde 2008 empezó a hacer aguas, ya ha refinanciado varias veces su deuda con los bancos. Una comitiva del CI fue a Arabia Saudí a ofrecer la venta o participación del negocio y le dijeron que no. Después vinieron más cagadas y lo único que les queda es seguir refinanciando y lógicamente, cerrar centros no rentables y despedir personal, personal que tienen antigüedades considerables, con el consiguiente gasto que se suma a la deuda.

En definitiva, el CI la cagó estrepitosamente. De 2000 a 2008 en pleno burbujón, siendo España el mayor comprador de Porches Cayenne del mundo se pensaban que eso iba a ser para siempre y como dije, se metieron a abrir centros por todos lados tirando de prestamos bancarios que cuando llegó la crisis y bajó el consumo, no pudieron pagar de ningún modo y ya está.

Yo creo que el CI cometió un error tan garrafal debido a su directiva de dinosaurios, que se creían lo que veían en la TV y escuchaban en la COPE y nada más.


----------



## Louis Renault (7 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso es porque serás muy joven.
> Antaño no era para ricos sino para clase media. Para una mayoría.
> 
> Ahora la mayoría somos clase pobre.



Ningún miembro de mi familia de ninguna edad ha puesto un pie en su vida en el Corte Inglés, ni ha comprado nunca nada. Es para ricos.


----------



## Triyuga (7 Jun 2022)

*¡ Va a quebrar hasta el Corte Ingles !*


----------



## Colonoscopio (7 Jun 2022)

Un ex directivo me ha dicho esta semana que curiosamente Oporto y Lisboa no van nada mal


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Ningún miembro de mi familia de ninguna edad ha puesto un pie en su vida en el Corte Inglés, ni ha comprado nunca nada. Es para ricos.



Bueno, es que tú familia siempre fue lumpen miserable. Por eso no cuenta.


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.
> 
> Voy bastante al de Serrano 52 porque es el único que tiene marcas top que me gustan y siempre esta vacío, estuve en Parque Sur la semana pasada y muerto, ni un solo cliente a las 8 de la tarde.
> 
> Marcó una era, sus clientes mas fieles ya estan muertos o pidiendo pista hacia el cielo.



Es el único sitio donde encuentro sin problemas ropa de mi talla en rebajas. Uso talla 'universal'. En rebajas es más probable que pueda encontrar ropa de mi talla si asalto a algún varón random por la calle que si voy a la tienda de ropa de moda.

Y ropa normal, no de payaso con colorines.

Para los que dicen que es cara, no, no es cara. La calidad vale su precio, y no me refiero a ropa de marca de las 'caras'. Venden marcas 'normales' a precios decentes.


----------



## ·TUERTO (8 Jun 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> El Billy Ponzoñas es un comemierda, por eso tiene ese aspecto deplorable.


----------



## walkietalkie (8 Jun 2022)

El mejor análisis de esa empresa se la escuché a Recuenco.

"Alli mandan septuagenarios que su razón de ser en la vida es que les acaricien el lomo y les digan lo buenos que son" 

Y mientras la orquesta sigue tocando


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por eso ECI esta teniendo tanto éxito...oooooooh wait, que es que esas cosas que tu dices tienen tanto valor añadido como el que has tardado en comprar online.
> 
> No me cabreo. Simplemente expreso una realidad: Ese "valor añadido" no ha sido suficiente. Por ejemplo, ¿crees que si el precio en ECI hubiera sido un 5% te hubieras molestado en ir a internet? NO. Porque ECI trataba de cobrar un 10000%.



Ese valor añadido antaño tuvo su valor, pero en una sociedad con una mayoría de la población cada vez más empobrecida ya casi nadie quiere pagar un poco más por tener ciertas prestaciones.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. La gente lo hace cada vez menos porque la gente va entendiendo cual es su tallaje y la descripción de los materiales.



A veces no es el comprador sino el vendedor quien se confunde, por la razón que sea, y envía los materiales que no son. Esto ya pasaba con la antigua venta por catálogo, antes de internet: había que rezar para que lo que habías pedido llegase todo correctamente.

Yo por ejemplo no me compraría nunca ropa por internet, sin haberla visto ni probado antes. Menos ahora que las tallas son menos fiables que nunca, a mí ahora lo mismo me valen unos zapatos del número 43 que de otra marca han de ser del 45, cuando antes era el 42-43 siempre. Lo mismo para los pantalones o las camisas.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Cuándo dices que fue la última vez que compraste en ECI y cuántos cientos de euros dices que te gastaste? Pregunta retórica, y no me lo tomes a mal. Simplemente quiero demostrarte la realidad, que es que tú quieres que ECI sobreviva para cuando TÚ quieras gastarte 100 euros cada 4 años.



La última vez fue ayer y me gasté solamente 9 euros en un CD de música. No voy más ni me gasto mucho dinero porque mi situación económica no me lo permite, si no lo haría.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ni te voy a desmentir la frase. Simplemte te digo que eres minoria, y la mayoría vota con la cartera.



Lo sé, ya dije que soy un bicho raro de los que cada vez quedamos menos.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir esa vida individualista tan asquerosa en la cual ya no tenemos que desplazarnos a una tienda con el consiguiente consumo de combustible y aumento de polución, tener que "ponernos guapos" con el consiguiente consumo de ropa extra, desodorante, etc quitando mas recursos naturales para ir a un sitio donde un señor compra productos al por mayor exigiendo que no se haga con mano de obra esclava pero sabiendo perféctamente que lo que esta dispuesto a pagar hace que eso sea imposible, manteniendo ellos sus manos limpitas mientras destrozan el resto del mundo?
> 
> ¿Hablas de esa vida triste donde tienes acceso gratuito e instantaneo a fuentes de información antiguamente reservadas para quienes tenían dinero? ¿Esa horrible vida donde puedes conocer, intercambiar ideas, y enriquecerte mentalmente con gentes de todo el mundo? ¿Esa triste existencia donde, independientemente de que tengas paralisis cerebral o estés en silla de ruedas, puedas ser virtualmente como todos los demás y no seas mirado como un bicho raro e insultado?
> 
> Pues a mi me encanta esta vida tan chunga.



Vivo en una ciudad no demasiado grande y la mayoría de las veces puedo desplazarme a comprar caminando, no dependo de utilizar un vehículo que contamine ni aumento gran cosa la polución. Y efectivamente te obliga a "ponerte guapo" sencillamente porque te obliga a salir de casa y socializar, aunque sea un mínimo, no como algunos que, al hacerlo todo por internet no salen de su cueva en días o semanas, la tienen hecha una pocilga, se abandonan y hasta descuidan su higiene. Menos mal que al reducir drásticamente su consumo de jabón y desodorante contribuyen a salvar el planeta, eso es un gran consuelo. Pero luego comen Doritos, consumen comida envasada y refrescos por un tubo generando un montón de residuos plásticos, etc.

Internet tiene cosas muy buenas, pero también se puede convertir en una trampa para quien no lo sabe dosificar. Poder comunicarte, por ejemplo en este foro, con gente con la que se puede conversar y que de otra manera no habrías conocido en la vida está genial, pero falta la comunicación cara a cara que es para la que estamos diseñados los humanos. Hablar con gente a la que no le puedes poner rostro y además mediante solo mensajes de texto tiene algo de antinatural que te deja una sensación extraña. Es como tener que comunicarse con una venda en los ojos y amordazado.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando lleguen esas gafas y guantes especiales (que también creo que llegarán) habremos llegado al punto en el cual tendremos una oferta exacta a la demanda, una logística que no tendrá exceso, no se tirará nada porque no se producirá nada que no sea necesario, ni se gastará electricidad innecesaria en iluminar tiendas gigantes y pantallas gigantes con publicidad gigante. El consumo eléctrico será pues distribuido entre todos los hogares interconectados con un gasto muy inferior, pues no tendremos picos eléctricos porque todo el consumo será predecible.



Y cuando el consumo eléctrico sea menor y más predecible, con menos picos y menos gasto, pagaremos la luz más cara de la historia, me temo. Ya se está viendo. El cambio climático es una excusa para robarnos y transferir cada vez más riqueza desde las clases más bajas a las más altas. Los ricos nunca van a dejar sus aviones ni sus yates ni de hacer cruceros en esos barcos supercontaminantes, descuida. Mientras el cambio climático solo sea para algunos, considero que es una estafa.


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pero la pena es que desaparece la caspa de ECI. Esa es la pena.



Para mucha gente de cierta edad sí, para los jóvenes que disfrutan haciendo todo desde una pantalla seguro que no.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Jun 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083020



Lo único decente en la cara del asechino ponzoñero, es su nuevo tatuaje!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Es el único sitio donde encuentro sin problemas ropa de mi talla en rebajas. Uso talla 'universal'. En rebajas es más probable que pueda encontrar ropa de mi talla si asalto a algún varón random por la calle que si voy a la tienda de ropa de moda.
> 
> Y ropa normal, no de payaso con colorines.
> 
> Para los que dicen que es cara, no, no es cara. La calidad vale su precio, y no me refiero a ropa de marca de las 'caras'. Venden marcas 'normales' a precios decentes.



el ECI vende muchas marcas de ropa, de muchos precios, sus marcas propias son asequibles, las marcas externas son mas caras, las que venden en el de serrano 52, que van a cerrar, son muy caras.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

el problema es que quienes compraban eran sobre todos chinos y rusos, y ambos han desaparecido, pero no es solo problema de ese ECI, en general de todas las tiendas de marca de serrano y ortega y gasset...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> No, el error del CI fue abrir centros en todos lados, endeudándose hasta las trancas, porque pensaban que la bonanza económica iba a ser eterna, ya que como se decía en los 2000, el "ladrillo nunca cae".
> 
> Resultado, en 2008 se oficializó la crisis, las cifras del desempleo no era raro que superasen los 100.000 nuevos parados en tan solo un mes y así hasta llegar a 2013, cuando el desempleo en España llegó al record histórico de 27% de paro y lógicamente, en crisis la gente no consume y mucho menos consume cosas que vende el CI, porque el consumo se centra en primera necesidad y el CI no es precisamente primera necesidad.
> 
> ...



y lo peor es que esos centros abiertos durante la burbuja aun siguen en pie, probablemente con mas perdidas que serrano 52, pero no los cierran por imagen, pero todo llegara...


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Jun 2022)

koul dijo:


> Por qué nos demuestras ya en la primera frase tu indigencia intelectual y fanatismo?
> Eres sunormalARIO?



jojojo, mira ya salió un aldeano que se ha picao.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2022)

Durante la época de la burbuja tuve que estar aguantando varios años a un amigo que trabaja ahí, y todo el tiempo alardeaba de la expansión de la empresa y de que abrían centros nuevos como rosquillas. también tuve que aguantar las ínfulas de otros amigos de que lo suyo iba como un tiro.
Pero yo estaba tranquilo porque sé que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (8 Jun 2022)

El corte inglés vendia prestigio hoy día ha quedado anticuado y la gente joven busca comprar prestigio de otras maneras. La gente ya no paga sobrecoste de nada por ver unos locales céntricos o tíos vestidos de traje porque literalmente se la suda. El corte ingles para quiero y no puedo tenia sentido previa burbuja 2008 ahora la gente esta tiesa y no puede pagar el sobrecoste.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Jun 2022)

Por lo que leo están cerrando centros en alquiler y pequeños que en muchos casos están al lado de otros más grandes y variados, de hecho se están poniendo las pilas y parece que van bien encaminados.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> guanos días



Tienes menos gracia que un mono disecado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Jun 2022)

agroman dijo:


> Yo no daria por muerto a ECI....ten en cuenta que el que TUBO, RETUBO



*Tuvo, retuvo*, con *v* de *vurro*.


----------



## Barruno (8 Jun 2022)

Me alegro.
Menos puntos de emponzoñamiento para la proxima ola.


----------



## Nos dicen que llueve (8 Jun 2022)

Leído en burbuja hace lustros.
No digáis que no se avisó con tiempo.

Si, esta vez si... será en Octubre:

*"Aquí va a quebrar todo a la vez, los bancos, el Estado, El Corte Inglés, y su puta madre"*


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

La gente que conozco que curra en el corte inglés. Están bastante tranquilos. Este finde estuve y había bastante gente.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jun 2022)

Nos dicen que llueve dijo:


> Leído en burbuja hace lustros.
> No digáis que no se avisó con tiempo.
> 
> Si, esta vez si... será en Octubre:
> ...



Joder pero es como si digo que a la tierra se la va a tragar el sol. Hombre. En 15 mil millones de años seguro que acierto.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> no se despide a los trabajadores se recolocan en otros centros.



Al final van a acabar todos los trabajadores del eci de España trabajando en Preciados


----------



## dragon33 (8 Jun 2022)

¿Quién va al Corte Inglés?. Tu verás, un Corte Inglés en Serrano vendiendo zapatillas made in China.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tienes menos gracia que un mono disecado.



tu si que tienes poca gracia, empiezo a pensar que cuando dices que eres mujer es cierto


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Jun 2022)

Las charos pre-langostas tenían en ECI una especie de centro ritual, un símbolo del progreso propio y del país. Señoras que venían de un pueblín y vivían en un barrio Paco con placas del yugo y las flechas, pero que dejaban estudiados a los nenes y volvían al pueblo a presumir del Simca de Manolo y las ropitas de ciudad. La ilusión de las rebajas, el paseíto al centro de la ciudad, ese rato fresquito sobando trapos y luego comentándolo con las amigas, esa iluminación y orden impensable en la tienda del barrio, esa cafetería con buenas vistas oliendo a bollería reciente. Tenía un glamour accesible que les encantaba a nuestras yayas.

Las charo-langostas heredaron la fascinación por ECI, y algunas la siguen cultivando en plena jornada lab...digo funcionarial. Pero entonces apareció...EL FEISBU. Fuckerbergas y sus anuncios las guiaron al lado oscuro, con el móvil todo el santo día en la mano es como si estuvieran mirando escaparates 24/7 y es inevitable que acaben picando.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Jun 2022)

El Corte Inglés es caro y la calidad justita. Con lo cual caerá; se hundirá como en su día lo hizo Galerías Preciados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)

Los secretos de El Corte Inglés: el 41% de lo que vende es a plazos


El grupo desvela claves de su negocio en el folleto enviado a los inversores por la emisión de bonos




elpais.com













Los planes de El Corte Inglés para cerrar estos 11 centros comerciales en España


La enseña de grandes almacenes está buscando comprador para desprenderse de una larga lista de activos inmobiliarios y reducir su deuda.




www.losreplicantes.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> *Las charos pre-langostas tenían en ECI una especie de centro ritual, un símbolo del progreso propio y del país. Señoras que venían de un pueblín y vivían en un barrio Paco con placas del yugo y las flechas, pero que dejaban estudiados a los nenes y volvían al pueblo a presumir del Simca de Manolo y las ropitas de ciudad. La ilusión de las rebajas, el paseíto al centro de la ciudad, ese rato fresquito sobando trapos y luego comentándolo con las amigas, esa iluminación y orden impensable en la tienda del barrio, esa cafetería con buenas vistas oliendo a bollería reciente. Tenía un glamour accesible que les encantaba a nuestras yayas.*
> 
> Las charo-langostas heredaron la fascinación por ECI, y algunas la siguen cultivando en plena jornada lab...digo funcionarial. Pero entonces apareció...EL FEISBU. Fuckerbergas y sus anuncios las guiaron al lado oscuro, con el móvil todo el santo día en la mano es como si estuvieran mirando escaparates 24/7 y es inevitable que acaben picando.




Me ha gustado la descripción. Pues sí, ECI fue hijo de su tiempo, un tiempo que ya no volverá, y por eso no tienen futuro. Todo en esta vida nace, crece, se marchita, y finalmente muere, y ECI no iba a ser la excepción.


----------



## alvaris (8 Jun 2022)

No me dan ninguna pena, porque trabajé para ellos en mi época de estudiante(20 años) y tratan fatal al personal, además de pagar una mierda


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Desde que estaba en forocarros llevo 17 años viendo este tipo de noticias de quiebra y ahi siguen.



Han despedazado la empresa.

Le vendieron un parte a un inversor árabe.

Al final al Dimas Gimeno le salió bien lo que parecía una derrota.. salió de ECI con los bolsillos llenos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me ha gustado la descripción. Pues sí, ECI fue hijo de su tiempo, un tiempo que ya no volverá, y por eso no tienen futuro. Todo en esta vida nace, crece, se marchita, y finalmente muere, y ECI no iba a ser la excepción.



Al final quedarán cuatro corteingleses de toda la vida en Madrid, Sevilla y alguna ciudad tocha más, y se centrarán en los supermercados y otras actividades más discretas.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me extraña es que no cierren el Corte Inglés de El Ejido (Almería), donde no va ni Dios...


----------



## chortinator (8 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Solo quedará Amazon y serás feliz.
> 
> (Para mandarte una sartén alquilada cuando quieras freír tu ración de gusanos y luego recogerla)
> 
> (Mientras el tito Billy se infla a hamburguesas de waygu en el jet y luego te orina y defeca desde el cielo)




Y los gilipollas seguiran aplaudirndo a las ocho


----------



## Lechuga verde (8 Jun 2022)

cobrando de mas durante años, menuda basura de lugar


----------



## Decimus (8 Jun 2022)

Me hace gracia ver a los dependientes vestidos de trajes. Las ínfulas que tienen es de cuidado.


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me hace gracia ver a los dependientes vestidos de trajes. Las ínfulas que tienen es de cuidado.



La hija de una amiga de mi madre, toda la vida trabajando en la sección de perfumería vendiendo pintalabios, y para su familia y entorno es poco menos como si estuviera trabajando en la NASA.

Mentalidad típica de gente mayor de pueblo: "lleva traje => es Dios". Como los que curran en Tecnocasa y similares. Y esta gente no se da cuenta de que una señal verdadera de éxito es poder prescindir de uniformes y protocolos y poder ir a tu curro vestido casi de playa (como hacen muchos jefes). Igual uno en chanclas y camiseta gana el triple que uno vestido con traje, pero explícaselo a esas personas. Al igual que es imposible explicarles que hoy en día un título universitario no te garantiza nada y que en muchas carreras es sinónimo de paro, pero es gente mayor que se quedó en los años 70-80 y siguen con el mantra de "mi niñooo tiene que ser élite y tiene que estudiaa en la hunibersidaf".


----------



## hartman (8 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me hace gracia ver a los dependientes vestidos de trajes. Las ínfulas que tienen es de cuidado.



los de deportes vestimos con un polo verde nada de trajes.


----------



## Decimus (8 Jun 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> La hija de una amiga de mi madre, toda la vida trabajando en la sección de perfumería vendiendo pintalabios, y para su familia y entorno es poco menos como si estuviera trabajando en la NASA.
> 
> Mentalidad típica de gente mayor de pueblo: "lleva traje => es Dios". Como los que curran en Tecnocasa y similares. Y esta gente no se da cuenta de que una señal verdadera de éxito es poder prescindir de uniformes y protocolos y poder ir a tu curro vestido casi de playa (como hacen muchos jefes). Igual uno en chanclas y camiseta gana el triple que uno vestido con traje, pero explícaselo a esas personas. Al igual que es imposible explicarles que hoy en día un título universitario no te garantiza nada y que en muchas carreras es sinónimo de paro, pero es gente mayor que se quedó en los años 70-80 y siguen con el mantra de "mi niñooo tiene que ser élite y tiene que estudiaa en la hunibersidaf".



Exacto.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Jun 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> La pregunta que todos nos hacemos es como cojones en plena crisis y posible recesión que nos viene encima aguanta El Corte Inglés.



Porque casi toda la ropa e informatica de las administraciones, la suministra el Corte Ingles.

Es una de las patas del R78.


----------



## PASEANTE (8 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> No, el error del CI fue abrir centros en todos lados, endeudándose hasta las trancas, porque pensaban que la bonanza económica iba a ser eterna, ya que como se decía en los 2000, el "ladrillo nunca cae".
> 
> Resultado, en 2008 se oficializó la crisis, las cifras del desempleo no era raro que superasen los 100.000 nuevos parados en tan solo un mes y así hasta llegar a 2013, cuando el desempleo en España llegó al record histórico de 27% de paro y lógicamente, en crisis la gente no consume y mucho menos consume cosas que vende el CI, porque el consumo se centra en primera necesidad y el CI no es precisamente primera necesidad.
> 
> ...



Pero como que NO, si en esencia has copiado y medio repetido lo que he dicho yo... si me das la razón.. decimos lo mismo,


----------



## M. Priede (8 Jun 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Los fallos de ECI han sido dos y bien claros, dejando a parte que son los empresarios Paco palilleros casposos de hace 50 años, por lo que la caída se veía venir, pero en resumen dos cosas lo mataron, el primero que no se internacionalizaron, hoy podrían ser como Telefónica o Banco Santander del retail por toda Sudamerica, Mejico y parte de Europa, se pensaron que con el mercado local les bastaba, pero eso hasta cierto punto mira... podrían haberlo resuelto, difícil, pero podrían, pero el segundo ha sido la pésima y nula adaptación al mundo online, a día de hoy llevan por ejemplo meses con la tarjeta de pago en móviles android que no funciona y con un servicio online de pena.
> 
> Lo dije hace siglos, jamás debieron salir de las zonas pijas y deberían haber quedado como super de elite, pero no.. se pusieron a abrir macro centros en Carabanchel y Leganés y hoy día compiten ya hasta con Carrefour, bastante lamentable
> 
> A todos los directivos endogámicos pijos cabezudos con caras deformes que dirigen eso, pues habría que lincharlos.. ni con masters en Stanford lo vieron venir, está claro que son unos negados, deberían vender y dejar paso a una directiva que intente salvar los muebles, a este paso nadie se va a querer quedar con semejante monstruo con semejante pasivo y falta de liquidez, solo pagar las facturas de la luz y los sueldos debe ser ya de milagro contable al ritmo que van...



No te creas, incluso Inditex tiene problemas:

El misterioso gigante del textil que está adelantando a Zara con su misma receta


----------



## Ladrilleitor 2.0 (8 Jun 2022)

La que lia la Colau


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Jun 2022)

Me extraña q solo cierre en madrid y no lo haga en BCN , Valencia o Sevilla


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jun 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> La hija de una amiga de mi madre, toda la vida trabajando en la sección de perfumería vendiendo pintalabios, y para su familia y entorno es poco menos como si estuviera trabajando en la NASA.
> 
> *Mentalidad típica de gente mayor de pueblo: "lleva traje => es Dios"*. Como los que curran en Tecnocasa y similares. Y esta gente no se da cuenta de que una señal verdadera de éxito es poder prescindir de uniformes y protocolos y poder ir a tu curro vestido casi de playa (como hacen muchos jefes). Igual uno en chanclas y camiseta gana el triple que uno vestido con traje, pero explícaselo a esas personas. Al igual que es imposible explicarles que hoy en día un título universitario no te garantiza nada y que en muchas carreras es sinónimo de paro, pero es gente mayor que se quedó en los años 70-80 y siguen con el mantra de "mi niñooo tiene que ser élite y tiene que estudiaa en la hunibersidaf".



Ojo que yo esto en gente mayor y de clase tirando a baja me parece perfectamente comprensible: es lo que han visto toda su vida, son ideas que se han agarrado como una lapa durante décadas y encima ya de viejo el cerebro es menos flexible para integrar nuevas interpretaciones de las cosas. 

Lo que ya me parece más jodido es que el Johny con 32 palos prefiera estar picando puertas en traje por cuatro perras a estar soldando por un salario interesante.


----------



## Vengerberg (9 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ojo que yo esto en gente mayor y de clase tirando a baja me parece perfectamente comprensible: es lo que han visto toda su vida, son ideas que se han agarrado como una lapa durante décadas y encima ya de viejo el cerebro es menos flexible para integrar nuevas interpretaciones de las cosas.
> 
> *Lo que ya me parece más jodido es que el Johny con 32 palos prefiera estar picando puertas en traje por cuatro perras a estar soldando por un salario interesante.*



Y lo mejor es que gente así hay A PUÑADOS. La obsesión que se tiene en este país por aparentar no es ni medio normal.


----------



## ignatiux (9 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que dios nos pille confesados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La factura de Ucrania no se paga sola.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decimus (9 Jun 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> La factura de Ucrania no se paga sola.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que tiene la invasión de países.


----------



## PASEANTE (9 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No te creas, incluso Inditex tiene problemas:
> 
> El misterioso gigante del textil que está adelantando a Zara con su misma receta



Es cierto, pero no puedes comparar... el otro tiene el riesgo mucho más diversificado, el ECI tiene todos los huevos en la misma cesta, literalmente


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo nunca compro en Amazon, me da asco por ser un destructor de empresas mediante competencia desleal.



Ya somos dos. Luego aquí mucho quejarse y ahí están, comprando todo por Amazon que no paga impuestos y haciendo más rico al repulsivo Bezos.


----------



## Akira. (9 Jun 2022)

Una cosa esta clara, el daño ya es irreparable.


----------



## gester (9 Jun 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Y lo mejor es que gente así hay A PUÑADOS. La obsesión que se tiene en este país por aparentar no es ni medio normal.



Ha sido así de toda la vida. Mi madre me contaba que antiguamente la gente pasaba hambre para poderse comprar un buen vestido para ir el domingo a misa que era donde te veía todo el mundo.


----------



## Il Corvo (9 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Me extraña q solo cierre en madrid y no lo haga en BCN , Valencia o Sevilla



En Barcelona alguno ya había cerrado, el de Francesc macià que estaba muy cerca del de diagonal donde por cierto ya ni tenían ropa de bebé/embarazada.


----------

